# I phone 13 mini sous blister



## brunodujura (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Que penser d'une annonce d'un 13 mini sous blister, reçu comme cadeau donc sans garantie, proposé à 550€, accepté à 500€. (pour 809€ prix Apple)
Ce serait remise en mains propres.

Sur la photo on voit bien que l'étiquette mentionne le modèle européen A2628 et un numéro de série qui, lorsque je l'ai tapé mentionne "veuillez activer votre appareil  etc...." voir fichier joint.
Y a t'il réellement des faux emballages ?
Si je  'ai ce RV, que faut il vérifier après déballage du téléphone sachant que ce sera sans le WiFi car rendez vous devant une grande surface ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,




brunodujura a dit:


> reçu comme cadeau donc sans garantie, proposé à 550€, accepté à 500€


Ca semble l'arnaque habituelle…




brunodujura a dit:


> Ce serait remise en mains propres.


Devant une bouche de métro / tram ou bien dans un café (ou autre endroit ou le vendeur ne peut pas se sauver en courant) ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Octobre 2022)

Il y a deux solutions, soit le vendeur accepte que tu actives le téléphone devant lui et que tu rentres ton compte iCloud pour vérifier que tout fonctionne. Soit il est impatient et là, ça pue l'arnaque. De tout de façon, tu as 99% de chance que soit bine une arnaque. Mais on ne sait jamais, le 1% restant peut être intéressant. À toi de voir si tu es joueur.

Dans tous les cas, je n'irais pas seul, et je n'apporterais pas l'argent en liquide avec moi. Pourquoi ne pas faire ça devant une banque et retirer l'argent une fois le produit vérifié ? Dans tous les cas, tu verras si le vendeur est sérieux ou pas en exposant tes doutes.

Ce matin, j’ai acheté un produit sur Le Bon Coin et le vendeur m’a donné rendez-vous chez lui, j’ai payé en liquide et il a demandé de ne pas avoir de billet de 50 €, car il y a trop de faux. Tout ça se comprend et bien évidemment, j’ai accepté et tout s’est bien passé.


----------



## brunodujura (11 Octobre 2022)

Vous avez raison, je ne donne pas suite et viens de commander un neuf...

Merci


----------

